# New EMT/BDU Cloths



## emtjen15 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am in need of some new EMT clothes.  I am going to use my Coast Guard pants since they are still in really good shape, dry cleaning works wonders!  Where is the best place to get some new pants?  I have been looking at Galls.com where I have ordered some stuff before, but cheaper will be better!!

Any suggestions welcome!!

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## JAumann (Aug 8, 2008)

*Pants*

Depending on how particular your department is this might work.  Steve and Barrys has Blue Cargo pants for like 9 bucks. They also have just regular Blue dress pants.  I work POC on mine and as long as they are blue and they are in good shape they are not too particular...  Just an idea...


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 8, 2008)

im confused. you say your going to continue to use your cg uniforms and then immediately ask where to buy emt pant. i havent the foggiest idea what your plans are.

regardless, google emt pants and you'll get a hundred hits. i take it by your mention of using your cg pants that your service wears blue pants. this is beneficial since blue is by far the most common and therefore the cheapest. i once worked for a service that issued grey pro-tuff pants. i went looking for somewhere other than our supplier to get them since that particular shop was charging a bloody fortune for them. not only could i not find one signle other retailer that sold them, they didnt even exist in the pro tuff catalog. i was literally over a barrel.

anyway, if you wont mind the absence of the emt pocket, navy blue cargo pants are available for short money in a million different stores. if you need emt style pants, your going to pay more for it.

its ironic that the uniforms for the lowest paid part of the public safety community are so expensive.....


----------



## emtjen15 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am going to use my CG pants for the time being.  They are several years old and I would like a few more pairs.  You never know when you will need to change your clothes.  I have been looking for warm weather BDU's, being in AZ, but they are hard to come by.  I was just wondering if any one knew any nice sites.


----------



## Jon (Aug 8, 2008)

One of the pairs of pants I wear regularly is a pair of Mil-Spec BDU's.
I've also got a pair of ****ies brand EMS pants... they aren't bad
I've got a pair of Tru-spec BDU-style EMS pants. The velcro on the pockets won't stay closed... but they are really comfortable.

My favorite EMS pants are my work-issued Horace Small brand.. but they are $60+ a pair.


----------



## 2serveothers (Aug 8, 2008)

Search EMT Pant on EBAY. I have gotten Elbeco, Spiewak, True-Spec, Galls, and Propper for peanuts, compared to retail prices. Oft times you can pick up several pairs of near new pants, depending on your size mind you, for the price of one retail. Just a thought.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Aug 8, 2008)

ebay if you can wait but you should have a uniform supply store in your phone book listed under uniforms, just about all uniform supply shops carry "EMT" pants.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 9, 2008)

This isn't _cheaper_, but if you want _better_ pants, check out http://www.aspenmills.com/

The EMS-2 pants, their most common seller, goes for about $45 without reflective pocket trim (that's worth another ~$3-5 or so).


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 9, 2008)

*Do you have to look spiffy?? If not too spiffy then try these:*

Generically, try a workwear store. Locally we have Bare Bones Workwear, lots of protective/safety and very useful and tough stuff. Duluth Trading Co is uber neat but expensive unless you catch a bargain. For military stuff, suplus, knockoff or new, I have had good luck with Loadup.com for an Indian knockoff of the black NATO rucksack, they carry clothes 
too.
http://west.loadup.com/military/surplus/index.html?bread_reset=1
http://barebonesworkwear.com/
http://www.duluthtrading.com/


----------



## csly27 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi I am working on my EMT cert starting this month, however I do a lot of community work and stand by first aid so I do some ordering at quartermaster. www.qmuniforms.com most of their stuff is law enforcment, but I love their law pro EMT utility trousers. Very comfortable and they have a few other things as well.


----------



## Medic9 (Aug 10, 2008)

Propper pants at www.bdu.com were cheaper than from the Propper site including shipping. Great pants that hold up very well wash after wash. The only issue with them is shrinking in length. I have the minimal hem pt so they will never be high waters and I never put them in the dryer.


----------



## csly27 (Aug 10, 2008)

Awsome, thanks i will look into that because right now i only have one pair but need some more.


----------



## emtjen15 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Jon (Aug 11, 2008)

I keep hearing good things about them. Perhaps next time I buy a pair of pants, I'll look at them. Of course, I've got too many pairs of pants now... but when I finially loose weight...


----------



## Medic9 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the fact the crotch is double stitched and then reenforced with additional fabric. Never have to worry about a crotch blow out.


----------



## BirdtheEMTB (Aug 11, 2008)

I recently ordered a pair of TRU SPEC EMT BDU's from Galls they are wonderful! I think I paid about 40 bucks for them, they are well worth the price! They have a tacky waist insert that holds them up on your waist, and holds your shirt in place, excellent quality and great seams, they have held up very well and are very comfortable.


----------



## zacdav89 (Aug 11, 2008)

i have had trouble with tru spec in the past, but i use rothco brand ems pants and my department uses their shirts. the site i got mine at for around 30 is www.slygear.com, a little slow on shipping but they are ran by responders for responders.


----------



## flhtci01 (Sep 24, 2008)

I get meine from EMP. Available in blue or black.
http://www.buyemp.com/product/1140701.html


----------



## csly27 (Sep 26, 2008)

*hi*

Thanks I will check them out


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 27, 2008)

I personally like Poppers, they're just comfortable, fits me perfectly as well as my class mates.


----------

